# Estação Meteorológica de Faro (Região de Turismo do Algarve)



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2008 às 23:36)

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias que tirei à estação da Região de Turismo do Algarve, localizada num prédio bastante alto, em Faro.
Conseguem ver-se 3 anemómetros, um deles da *Davis*.
O sensor de temperatura está a uma altura razoável em relação ao solo do próprio prédio e encontra-se dentro de um radiation shield.
Peço desculpa pela nitidez das fotografias, mas o prédio era bastante alto e não consegui melhor definição.


----------

